# Ideal Tank size for emersed set-up



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello all, I'm new to keeping crypts and am planning on setting up an emersed set-up soon. Just wondering, what is the ideal size tank for keeping emersed crypts? 
I'm still researching stuff that's why I have not purchased any yet, except for the ones I have in my mini-m. Any suggestion on how am I going to keep them? Semi-submersed, etc. 
Thanks all! I'm looking forward to keeping emersed crypts! If I had to choose which tank I'll keep in college next year, I'll pick the crypt emersed tank since they are very interesting.

John


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

You can get a very cheap setup from any decent plant nursery consisting of a plant tray and high-dome. It'll hold about 18 or 24 (cannot remember which) 3" pots. Use plastic pots in that kind of a setup since it's not sturdy enough for clay/terracotta pots. I've got 8 of these:
http://www.charleysgreenhouse.com/i...d=8633&s=high dome&cid1=-99&cid2=-99&cid3=-99

Make sure you get the Standard 1020 No-Holes Flat too, not just the dome.

They also sell a grate / tray that the flat can sit in to make it more sturdy.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Additionally, I find that if there are not too many plants in the setup, the humidity doesnt get up high enough. It helps to throw in some other plants in the water between the pots to raise the humidity. Something fast growing like Bacopa monneri works well. I grow a lot of misc plants in between.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

I will have a couple of crypts in there. The one I just bought, Crypt Elliptica (thanks Ghazanfar), Crypt. Becketii( I have a couple of plants of), Crypt. Parva, and probably Crypt. Hudoroi. I'll probably add my Ludwigia Repens in there too.

Question though, are those available at Hydroponics store since I'm already buying pots and cocotek liners from that store?

Thanks
John


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep, they should be available at Hydroponics stores


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Gonna check it out tomorrow.

After looking through posts, few people use ferts, are they needed at all? Or, are they just for supplementation or for fast growth?

I want to be successful keeping crypts the first time, since I don't have a lot of money to replace if I fail the first time, that's why I'm trying to ask these questions.

Thanks
John


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Ferts definitly help. Miracid works really well. Just use 1/4 the reccomended dosage every other week.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Can normal miracle grow all purpose plant food work, or does it have to be Miracid? I'm using your leaf compost and aquasoil 50/50 mix, so I guess that lowers the ph of the water..

Or those Miracle Gro Azalea, Camellia & Rhododendron Food. There's also the Vigoro brand one, but the ratio is 10-8-8 compared to miracle gro 30-10-10
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=93117-446-100070&lpage=none
Miracid seems harder to find at local stores.

Thanks
John


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, those are cool!! More economical than glass aquaria thats for sure.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

So I went to the hydroponics store and bought those dome and trays for my setup. Also, I got some fertilizer from that too. It has a lot of nitrogen, iron, and calcium. It was recommended to me. Fertilizer's a fertilizer. It says micro on it. Also, i purchased some super thrive. I got 3" pots and some 3" cocotek liners.


----------

